

Ask HN: Please review my weekend project - spektom

Create a direct URL to a quote on a Web page.<p>URL: http://bquot.com
======
iamsidd2k7
Hey fellow hacker, the web app is cool. My suggestion a good value add would
be writing browser extensions. You can start with Google Chrome since its all
HTML + JS. You might want to think about Safari, IE and Firefox later.

------
dgunn
This is awesome! However, I'm using IE right now (I'm at work, there's no way
I would use IE on purpose) and the button doesn't drag to the bookmark bar. Is
the button necessary? Maybe after highlighting, the share dialog just pops up.
Maybe it can be enabled/disabled for when users need to highlight for other
reasons.

Great job tho. I like the idea and I'll be using it when I get home.

~~~
spektom
I'm afraid to ask what version of IE you use, since I succeed to drag the
bookmarklet in IE9 :) I've found the following workaround for IE users:

1\. Right-click on the link

2\. Select "Add to Favorites"

3\. Click "Yes" on security warning

4\. Select "Favorites Bar" from the "create in" dropdown

5\. Click "Add" button

~~~
dgunn
I'm using IE8 on XP and I'm afraid the work-around doesn't work for me. Thanks
for the reply, I'll let you know how it goes on my home system (latest chrome,
linux)

------
vitomd
It's very good. Maybe you can add comments to the quote (similar to the Diigo
comment highlight). So your friends can , comment direct on that quote.

------
djb_hackernews
That is very cool. I don't think I'll ever use it personally because i dont
share much on the web, but I hope it becomes popular for those that do.

------
iSimone
Looks simple and useful (I don't see me using it, but I know a few people who
actually may). Start by sending it to all quote website admins ;)

------
tszming
Another similar project: <http://awurl.com/>

------
aghilmort
Very nice! Possible revenue stream by letting folks track their bookmarks,
etc.

------
acron0
That's pretty nifty! I can see it being used favorably by journos and
bloggers.

~~~
acron0
Jeez, I'm using it already:
<https://twitter.com/#!/acron/status/78057196830732288>

------
iworkforthem
easy to click: <http://bquot.com>

------
revorad
Looks useful, but I can't drag that bookmarklet.

~~~
spektom
Are you using Opera? In this case, try to right-click on it, and select "Add
Bookmark"

~~~
revorad
Ok that worked, but I'm on FF 4.0 on Ubuntu.

~~~
spektom
Fixed for FF. Thanks for feedback!

